# Hotel, Warwickshire



## borntobemild (Jan 1, 2013)

Doesn't have the same ring to it as Hotel California

This place was family run for at least 25 years until 2008. Over the last five years, despite a beautiful location, it steadily lost money and they decided to sell up.

My daughter worked there for a while, and from her description, it was a bit like Fawlty Towers. The owners had pretensions of grandeur that the facilities and service didn't warrant.

The new owner tried to relaunch as a music venue. His erection of two large marquees in the grounds and the ensuing late night noise led to complaints from some of the locals.

His music licence was revoked, he was fined £3000, and the hotel was closed in 2010.

He applied for planning permission to knock the whole place down and rebuild and this was eventually approved in 2012.

There are parts of the complex which date back to the 19th century, but nothing is listed or has a preservation order on it.

It's amazing how much the place has deteriorated in two years. Thw proximity of a 'caravan site' may have contributed to this, but there are rumours that he paid to have the place trashed himself, to improve the chances of getting planning permission to demolish it.

Annexe (sans tiles)







Stable Bar from the outside






Shots of inside the bar
















Sound System






Bar Terrace






Front of Hotel (lots of asbestos warnings)


----------



## skankypants (Jan 1, 2013)

love finds like this,thanks for your report...


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't doubt those rumours! 

It is sad really, to see this place just a shell of what it once was.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 1, 2013)

A turntable, not seen one of those for years ! thanks for the pics and report, enjoyed looking at that


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 2, 2013)

Shame gona be no pubs left at this rate....18 shut a week they say!

thanks for sharin interesting post.


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 12, 2013)

Im in Warwickshire, where is this and what was the name of the establishment?


----------



## Stussy (Jan 13, 2013)

Such a shame to see it being run down so badly in the two years its been closed! A hotel near me has gone the same way since I reported it here, its a sad sight nowadays.

Thanks for sharing


----------

